# Canon's new AR headset - an indicator for future EVF advances?



## Joules (Feb 6, 2020)

I haven't seen this mentioned in this site yet, but apparently Canon has just revealed some info about an upcoming AR headset in development:









Canon Unveils Its Next Enterprise-focused AR Headset, MREAL Display MD-20


Japanese tech giant Canon today unveiled its next enterprise-focused AR headset which aims to replace its MREAL Display MD-10, which the company launched in Japan in mid-2016 for the astounding price tag of ¥9 million (~$82,300). The PC-tethered AR headset, dubbed MREAL Display MD-20, doesn’t...




www.roadtovr.com





The noteworthy things to me are that

a) it uses global shutter CMOS sensors
b) Despite the predecessor being a niche product, Canon either sees enough potential or has sufficient interest in pursuing the technology to come out with this newer one

I'm wondering if the technology at play in a device like this could overlap sufficiently with upcoming EVF to help Canon offset some development costs that otherwise would have to be spread solely over the mirrorless cameras.

If the price is similar to the over 80k predecessor though, it might also be completely different tech, or it is entirely sourced from other manufacturers. I just found this interesting. Busy times for Canon.


----------



## Jethro (Mar 3, 2022)

octabero11 said:


> So what is it that enterprise headsets can do that consumer ones don't? It just seems massively overpriced for what you get usually. Or is it because it's the latest iteration of this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it was 'under development' back in Feb 2020 (when the above was posted) - not sure there has been any more news on it since then. It's certainly not 'the latest iteration' any more!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 3, 2022)

In the 1990's, before I retired, a lot of work in my company was being done on a VR headset to use when assembling complex and critical products. It is very difficult at best to assemble the product properly so a tool that overlayed the proper installation on the product itself would help. Computers at that time were not as powerful to handle the detail so it took a powerful one that was connected to the VR headset by cable. The dimensional accuracy and distortion were issues as well. I don't think that the price would be a issue, if it worked, it could save many times the cost of the headset. It had not progressed beyond testing and demo's at the time I retired.


----------



## koenkooi (Mar 3, 2022)

octabero11 said:


> So what is it that enterprise headsets can do that consumer ones don't? [..]


Most of the time it's support, warranty and training materials. Apart from that, 'enterprise', just like 'medical' and 'baby', in the name means a 100% markup over an identical, but differently named product.


----------

